# My new insulators



## Brains (Sep 4, 2006)

Heres some pictures of my newest insulators. The aqua 1 isn't able to be priced but i know it's not common and the green 1 books for 30-40! got them for $3 each and wilr both are damaged, they still clean up really good!
http://www.insulatorscanada.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2402&d=1157403635


----------



## bottlecol345 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice finds there. My best antique store find would be a box of Cd 100 Surges. Ended up pulling about 100 of them out too!! Best of luck 

 Chris


----------



## Brains (Sep 4, 2006)

i have been lucky enough to find some at antique  stores but i didnt get them due to the prices[] turned out that i would have been getting a 10-15 dollar insulator for 5 but i thought it was a 5$ one

 more to come hopefully!
 Bryan


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 5, 2006)

Is the one on the left a 12 or 9?


----------



## Brains (Sep 5, 2006)

both are cd 106 hemingray No. 9's but the seller did have a milky No. 12. too badly chiped for $3 []


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 5, 2006)

here are two I found a couple of month's back. They are Brookfield #7's I know nothing else about them. can ya gimme any help?


----------



## Brains (Sep 5, 2006)

they are brookfield cd 102's, and buy the looks of things they are not rare- but not commen. (they have drips) they probley book around 5-10 and the greeny 1 on the right looks very nice. Look at the top row in my collection and you will se some american and canaiden variants. note that this is not my intire collection and that i have recived sevral new 1's since it was talen[]


----------



## bottlecol345 (Sep 5, 2006)

If anyone would like to see some pics of my insulator collection, a link to my online display is on this webpage. Might be good for reference

 http://mycollectibles.kaboodle.com/insulator245/insulators.html


----------



## bottlescrounger (Sep 5, 2006)

sure is an impressive collection


----------



## Brains (Sep 5, 2006)

WOW! i can only dream about some of what you have, like that cd 333 (i think, i dont know much about power insulators!)
 so your a serious collector are you? nice pices there for sure!


----------



## Brains (Sep 5, 2006)

This is my full collection, small yet there are some nice pices in there[]


----------



## acls (Sep 9, 2006)

I am not an insulator collector, but I do think they are pretty neat.  Really nice collection Brains and Bottlecole345.

 I also really like your shelves Brains.  They make an awesome display for your collection.


----------



## Brains (Sep 9, 2006)

A week after that shelf was built i allrady have enough insulators to fill another 1, whitch is whats gonna happen. Lots of hemingray 43's. Book sas $10-$15 each


----------



## bottlecol345 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Guys, I thought you might want to see the new insulator that I am going to get this weekend. It has been a 5 year dream for me to get this piece that will finally come true. A little birthday present for my 15th birthday! 

 Take care, Chris


----------



## Brains (Sep 14, 2006)

thats great! I wounder how much that caust ya[][] lots? I hope to find 1 sometime (in atleast 40 years) It looks mint, where did you get it?


----------



## bottlecol345 (Sep 17, 2006)

I was going to pick up the piece this weekend but decided it was too much money. I settled for buying Cd 162, Cd 130 cal elec works and about 12 Cd 102 purple BTC ponies []. Had to trade alot to get that Cal but it was well worth it! Are you a member of ICON or Insulatorscanada?

 -Chris


----------



## Brains (Sep 17, 2006)

I am a member of both ICON and insulators canada. I also see a couple members here from insulators canada[] as well


----------

